# Rudge Bike



## marius.suiram (Jun 20, 2016)

somebody offer me this bike.
He said it is a three speed.
Any reply are welcome. Sorry for the bad pictures.


----------



## Eatontkd (Jun 20, 2016)

Never turn down a free bike...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 21, 2016)

Looks like a late 50s or early 60s juvenile/small frame model. Neat decals on that. Rear hub shell may help get a more precise date.


----------

